# G'day!



## SamMarksMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

G'day!

I'm Sam and I'm an Aussie muso living in Sydney.

*About me;*
I'm a full-time working musician, singer, songwriter, composer, and now streamer! It's great to earn a living purely from music.

I have an eclectic taste in music ranging from contemporary music, indie rock, to film and classical music, to gypsy jazz, and more!

I release my own original music which you can hear on Spotify  or most online outlets. I've had a couple of songs on national radio (Triple J) here in Aus.

I also have a degree in classical composition from the Sydney Conservatorium of Music, I'm studying Gypsy Jazz Guitar, and I'm building my career as composer in film, video game, and tv music.

I'm always looking to make meaningful, friendly, and professional relationships. Always open to messages and being contacted 

*What I'm working on currently;*
As a composer, I'm writing a full-length fantasy-esque album to release under my composer profile. I'm also streaming parts of the process on Twitch if anyones keen! Still working out my streaming schedule 

As a singer-songwriter I'm about to release a new original, some covers, and I'm working on my next EP for this year.

Very keen to meet others and find a strong community 

Sam


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## SamMarksMusic (Feb 18, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Welcome to the forum..


Thank you!


----------



## CGR (Feb 18, 2022)

SamMarksMusic said:


> G'day!
> 
> I'm Sam and I'm an Aussie muso living in Sydney.
> 
> ...



Hey Sam - Hi from another Aussie (Melbourne). Hope you enjoy the forum – lots of knowledgable & generous folk around here.


----------



## SamMarksMusic (Feb 18, 2022)

CGR said:


> Hey Sam - Hi from another Aussie (Melbourne). Hope you enjoy the forum – lots of knowledgable & generous folk around here.


Hey mate! Glad to meet a fellow Aussie composer. Looking forward to finally being here! Thanks mate


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 19, 2022)

Hiya Sam,

You'll find lots of opportunities here to learn, teach, chat and keep up to date on some releases. It sounds like you know exactly what you're doing, so you may want to ignore any posts by me!

Have fun,
Bee


----------



## SamMarksMusic (Feb 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hiya Sam,
> 
> You'll find lots of opportunities here to learn, teach, chat and keep up to date on some releases. It sounds like you know exactly what you're doing, so you may want to ignore any posts by me!
> 
> ...


Hey Bee!

Thanks for the warm welcome  Sounds like the perfect place to be! I would say I'm constantly improvising, as opposed to knowing exactly what I'm doing 

Looking forward to seeing you around Bee!

Sam


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 20, 2022)

SamMarksMusic said:


> Hey Bee!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome  Sounds like the perfect place to be! I would say I'm constantly improvising, as opposed to knowing exactly what I'm doing
> 
> ...



Hah! If you improvise enough, something great will turn up. Right? Eventually?

I'll keep trying!


----------



## SamMarksMusic (Feb 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hah! If you improvise enough, something great will turn up. Right? Eventually?
> 
> I'll keep trying!


I think that's how it works!? The issue is, when something good happens I've got no idea how to replicate it


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 20, 2022)

SamMarksMusic said:


> I think that's how it works!? The issue is, when something good happens I've got no idea how to replicate it



I have come to love the retroactive record feature in my DAW!


----------



## SamMarksMusic (Feb 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have come to love the retroactive record feature in my DAW!


Something I haven't thought of yet! Ha ha. Great insight Bee!


----------

